# Door locks/Alarm/Stereo



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry if this is a redundant thread, I'm just trying to figure this car out...

#1: Why can't I lock the doors using the console switch OR the lock knob if the driver's door is open? I pulled in the garage, locked the car with the keyless, came in the house, realized I forgot something in the car, unlocked the door with the remote from inside the house, then couldn't lock the doors with the button on the console or by physically pressing the doorlock knob down. Had to walk back to the other end of the house to retrieve the remote so I could lock the doors. What gives with this?? Why even put door lock switch in the car if it only works when you are inside the car and all the doors are closed? Is the only way you can lock the car from outside is with the remote?? Maybe I might need to lock my doors sometime but don't happen to have the remote with me, or maybe the battery in the remote died. Is there a way to override this feature? Seems really ignorant to me.

#2: Car was in the garage this morning, and I wanted to drive it to work. I always keep the car locked even in the garage, and for some reason I thought I would try the key to unlock the door instead of the remote. WRONG!! When I unlocked it with it's own key, it set the alarm off on the car, scared the heck out of me, and woke the family and 1/2 the neighborhood up at 5:30am. Took me several seconds to figure out how to shut the blasted thing off. Then the display said something like "alarm activated from driver's door". Why does the alarm go off when I unlock the car with it's own friggin' key? This seems really stupid to me... Heaven forbid you ever want to lock or unlock the car without the remote, whadya do, call a tow truck?

#3: This Blaupunkt stereo really sucks. The factory radio/cd in my Z-71 sounds 10 times better to my ears. I've fiddled with the amp settings, EQ settings, manual EQ settings, balance and fade, and it sounds like crap regardless what I do. It's either muddy and bassy or tinny. No happy medium that I can find. Cd's are crystal clear but still sound like crap. Not to mention the volume knob is on the wrong side of the stereo (obviously a throwback to the car's right-hand-drive origins), and I find myself grabbing the left a/c fan knob out of habit, thinking it's the volume... Any suggestions on a good replacement that will fit in the factory location, look correct, work with the steering wheel controls, and actually sound good?

KB


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

do you have 05 or 06?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

question 2. welcome to that club. there is no way around it.

question 3 we all think it sucks.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Might try this procedure from another forum:
http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17659

Stereo sounds good to me but my hearing had been damaged from loud rock long ago.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> do you have 05 or 06?


Sorry, I should have clarified that. '06 M6.

KB


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

kegbelly said:


> Sorry, I should have clarified that. '06 M6.
> 
> KB


got ya. i dont have an 06 with the door lock but:cheers


----------



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

wahts betta and m6 or an ls2 which is faster


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

06GeeTeeOOH said:


> wahts betta and m6 or an ls2 which is faster


Is this a trick question? I have a M6 LS2...so she's no faster than herself. :lol: I'm the weakest link.

I'm assuming you meant what's faster a M6 or A4...and that is a debate that will go on forever here. They are so close in stats (as far as I've read) it comes down to drivers. In my case, I'm quite certain that most competent A4 drivers will beat me in the quarter because I'm old and slow. Give me a GMM rip shifter and a six-pack of Red Bull, and we might just have a race :rofl:


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

BV GTO said:


> Might try this procedure from another forum:
> http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17659
> 
> Stereo sounds good to me but my hearing had been damaged from loud rock long ago.


Thanks for the tip. I tried what he said, but I coudn't tell much difference. I had already turned the EQ off and adjusted my bass and treble manually, but still can't get a mix I'm happy with.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

try turning the amp up to 3/4 power level and then put Bass on +2 or +3 and treble on +5 or +6...that may sound pretty good.

I'm planning on getting a separate 200 or so watt amp to power the car's speakers and then trying to reroute the factory amp so that it is just responsible for the factory subs.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

#1 - to keep you from locking your keys in the car and to facilitate the alarm system they integrated. A little weird, but understandable...

#2 - Explained in the manual (which of course I read front to back for fun - seriously new fun toys means new manuals to read), this prevents certain kinds of breakins. 

Think of it this way. You have your fob. You lock your doors and go way. The car knows you had the fob. Someone comes and picks the lock or slim jims the door and gets in. Alarm sounds. Only way to disarm is to put the actual CHIPPED key into the ignition and move it to ACC or ON. Smarter than a passive alarm only if you ask me, but yeah you have to know that it will work that way to understand it.

#3 - Anyone who complains about a stereo is usually the kind of person that ends up changing the stereo out anyways. Non-issue to me. Heck I bought the car and literally drove the car for 2 weeks before changing the stereo. Personally I thought the stock stereo was fine. It's all subjective and hard to please everyone. The fact that the stereo in another car you drove for a while sounds better than this stock stereo is no surprise. Different acoustics, different radio, different speaker setup, and less time subjected to it in most cases.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I've read most of the manual, but either I skipped over the part you mention or I just forgot having read it. Either way I don't recall it.
I've played with the stereo some more, got it sounding a little better. Not what I would call great, but better. I find myself adjusting the EQ from song to song... you think you got it dialed in, then the next song comes on and sounds muffled or tinny depending. Oh well. Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## Lehrschall (Aug 12, 2006)

I traded my 04 M6 for an 06 M6. The dealer wanted to go through all the new buyer detail. I could not stand it when he got to the radio operation. (I was being patient for my wife's peace of mind). I explained that I love music and listen to my stereo at home and IPOD while traveling, but I generally drove with the windows down and the radio turned off to get the best sound of all, the big V-8's roar. My wife assured him this was true and he gave up and handed me my keys.


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

My 05 does not have a console switch to lock the doors. I only have two ways to lock the doors. Either use the remote when I'm out of the car or push down the lock on the door when I'm inside the car.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I finaly installed 06 tail lights and console switch to lock the doors in my 05. Bought from Fred Beans. The wiring for switch to work BCM was confusing.:cheers


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

Is the doorlock console switch available on the 06?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Zebra said:


> Is the doorlock console switch available on the 06?


Ya thats standard on 06, but doors only lock when shut.


----------



## vetwhat (Dec 23, 2005)

maybe this will help with the door lock question. My wife drove my 'o6 GTO the first few thousand miles to break it in and it never seemed to lock and unlock both doors every time you put it in park or drive. Then one day she started paying attention and realized the locks have some sort of memory function. When she drove by herself she only opened the driver's door naturally but when we both went for a drive the pass. door had to be opened with the console switch or fob or manual lock.
Now catch this part after we'd both gotten in and out of the car, the doors would both unlock /lock . Funny the things a woman will notice. Gotta love her for it though, cause it was driving me nuts with the keyfob sometimes it would sometimes not.


----------

